

Bloomberg.com - Black or White (Safari vs Firefox) - lowkey
http://noir.bloomberg.com/
I'm hoping someone can help me figure out what is going on with the Bloomberg website (www.bloomberg.com). I recently noticed when visiting this site from Firefox that the styling has changed significantly, specifically the background has changed from black to white and the layout has also changed. Now I much prefer the old style to the new, but more importantly I recently visited the same site from Safari only to find the old (Black Background) design still in full operation. When I visit www.bloomberg.com from Safari I am re-directed to noir.bloomberg.com<p>So, here I think I'm onto something and I return to Firefox, type in noir.bloomberg.com and wait for the magic - but no luck - instead I am redirected back to www.bloomberg.com and forced to endure their new (and crappy, IMHO) white background website.<p>What gives? Are they just subjecting me to an A/B test against my will? Is there anything I can do to get my precious noir Bloomberg back on Firefox?<p>Help!
======
BloombergWTF
I'm hoping someone can help me figure out what is going on with the Bloomberg
website (www.bloomberg.com). I recently noticed when visiting this site from
Firefox that the styling has changed significantly, specifically the
background has changed from black to white and the layout has also changed.
Now I much prefer the old style to the new, but more importantly I recently
visited the same site from Safari only to find the old (Black Background)
design still in full operation. When I visit www.bloomberg.com from Safari I
am re-directed to noir.bloomberg.com

So, here I think I'm onto something and I return to Firefox, type in
noir.bloomberg.com and wait for the magic - but no luck - instead I am
redirected back to www.bloomberg.com and forced to endure their new (and
crappy, IMHO) white background website.

What gives? Are they just subjecting me to an A/B test against my will? Is
there anything I can do to get my precious noir Bloomberg back on Firefox?

Help!

